# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Avoiding Bot ban in Granblue Fantasy

## nengonon

Hi, I'm currently working on a bot for Co-op & raid sniping on the chrome app, it works as I intended(uses AutoIt Image recognition library). 
With that said, I found a thread on Reddit which points to the input logging function. I've thought about 'randomizing' the clicks into different pixel positions and times but I don't have much experience with bot detection mechanics and I would really appreciate some suggestions.

----------


## nengonon

Well it seems to work for now

----------


## Madlogs

> Well it seems to work for now


can confirm, works atm

----------

